# A week with some of the best Captains in the business



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

(Part 1 of 3)
A week with some of the best Captains in the business:

Why is Florida known as, 'The Fishing Capital of the World?' Is the title justified? Let's find out for ourselves with three of the best Captains in the business. First up, Captain Mark Hubbard, and the Florida Middle Grounds.
Many years ago it was a great honor to fish with the father of fishing as we know it today, the legend himself, Captain Wilson Hubbard. To many, Captain Wilson was fishing. Have a question about fishing, about life, talk to Captain Hubbard. This man among men would help one and all in any way he possibly could. Fish or no fish just being with him on the Florida Fisherman l was an experience in itself:

And now Captain Wilson's son, Captain Mark Hubbard, carries on the family tradition. Captain Mark often Captains the thirty nine hour trips on the Florida Fisherman ll. Going to the fish rich Florida Middle Grounds with Captain Mark is an experience not soon to be forgotten. As was his father, Captain Mark Hubbard is a very hands on Captain. Have a question about fishing, Mark will know the answer. Let's go to the Grounds! Gosh Sir! That sure is a nice snapper:

This is a very special weekend for us. Once again we are honored to have Mister Richard Dawson's South Florida Fish Hunters Club with us.

These dedicated sportsman take their fishing very seriously. Hold on! We just left Madeira Beach and look at that beautiful king:

Oh well! Let's hit the bunks. We want to be at our best for the long day ahead. 
One A.M, that 'Super Moon' is doing a real number on the current. Captain Mark is finding it next to impossible to anchor the Florida. Some very nice mangos hit the deck. Now that's different, the banded rudder fish are tearing us apart:

And, speaking of different, ever hear of a sheepshead porgy? Man! That's a big one:

Sun-up, Hope the American reds are hungry:

Mister Willis, way to go sir, way to go:

Now that's a nice mangrove snapper. Boy! the 'Fish hunters' are serious: 

The mangrove snapper are determined to eat and run; some don't:

Partner, we will see you again come July first:

Gag season is going to be something else:

Fishing by our standards is slow. Never-the-less, we are working on a respectable catch. Look at the amount of ice on those fish. Non colder, non better:

Considering the 'Super moon' we did well. Richard, fried vermilion snapper is a meal fit for a king; fit for a 'South Florida Fish Hunter.'

In the big money jack pot winners:

The Middle Grounds did not produce the numbers we would have liked. But the Florida still came back with well over a thousand pounds of fish, and that's without gags or amberjacks. 
Well! We have a couple of hours to kill before sailing with our next Captain. I want to talk fishing. Let's go see Master Captain Glen Taylor. Captain Taylor has become a legend in is own life time. As I enter the Captain's 'Boardwalk Grill,' John's Pass Boardwalk, I am greeted by the man himself. Bob, thanks for stopping by. Hope you are hungry! Try these special gourmet hot dogs. You will love them. Wow! I have never had anything like that before. Thank you Captain. 

Captain Taylor and I are soon joined by 'some of the best Captains in the business.' Want to talk fishing, this is the place. Man! that was a quick hour. Captain we want to know why Florida is known as the 'Fishing Capital of the World.' We want to see for ourselves. We just came back from the Middle Grounds; next up, the Elbow. Bob, who will be the Captain on your trip? Glen, Captain Garett Hubbard will be guiding us. Captain Taylor wishes us luck and tells us we will be fishing with one of the best, "They just do not make them any better than this young Captain."


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*A week with some of the best Captains in the business (part 2 of 3)*

Mister Prince Smith, Palm Beach, Florida, It's easy to see why Captain Taylor thinks so much of our Captain. Be sure to watch the short action packed video at the end. See Mister Prince and many others in action. 

Looks like the Elbow does grow them big:


Even the girls are catching nice mangrove snappers:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

(part 3 of 3)
Impressive. 




Today is Kelvin's birth day. What a way to celebrate:

The ladies are so proud:

Now that's an impressive mangrove snapper catch. That's a big fish box to fill:

Night or day, the gags are here. That five month gag season is going to be great:


Everyone on the Florida dreams, talks, and eats fishing. Allison, filling in for Tammy, caught, smoked, and serves king fish dip. What a chef, what a fisher-girl:

The Elbow is known for big fish, but big scallops:

Big red grouper:



Kelvin, bet you don't forget this birthday. The Elbow does grow them big. Florida, looks like that title is justified:

Even Joe is amazed:




Our second thirty nine hour trip is now over. Both the Middle Grounds and Elbow have produced good catches. Hopefully this is an indication that great catches are just around the corner. . It must be remembered that the 'Super moon' has been playing tricks on us. When people are having problems closing the lid on ice boxes full of fish, that an indication that Florida's reputation is well deserved. 
Tuesday: Captain Bryon is in charge. Captain Bryon has decades of both commercial and recreational experience. He is also a very hands-on Captain who really enjoys being on the water, and it shows. For this trip Captain Mark & Captain Bryon have worked together to come up with a different 'game-plan.' We will be fishing different numbers proven successful from past trips. As a result, that will give us three different Captains, and three different areas on which to base our study. So far, Florida is looking pretty strong. 
The evening and morning bite remains very slow. Captain Bryon decides to move out to the 160 foot range. Still slow! But we are picking some quality fish. mister Chris Irving, St. Pete, Florida, now that's looking a lot better:

Way to go Jason:

Nice one:

Mister John Lewis ll & Master Lewis lll, Tammy has a great lunch ready for us. Hope you are hungry: 

Let's watch a movie in HD before returning to the battle zone:

Joe likes to stay in touch with the latest fishing & hunting news. Florida's own Woods'nWater magazine is a great learning tool:

The afternoon bite is stronger. Many very impressive fish are hitting the deck. Son, bet you can't top this one:

Dad, Dad, I have hooked a monster. Son, use those low range gears. What a job, what a fish. We are all so proud of this eighth grader. Good work Mister John Lewis lll. Be sure to watch the video of the great fight. 

Tim, keep this up and we are going to have a good catch:

Captain Bill McClendon, that's a trophy in anybody's language: 

It's been a very long day, we are really tired. A hot shower and an air conditioned bunk sounds like heaven on earth. Let's go home:
Wonder who will win the various jack pots, the cold hard cash?

Has a, 'week with some of the best Captains in the business' confirmed that Florida is indeed 'The Fishing Capital of the World?' Let's ask our new friends from the great state of Indiana. Well, it looks like a picture does indeed speak a thousand words. Bob, the drive was well worth it. We will be back, back soon and often:

Mister Richard Dawson, what does the 'South Florida Fish Hunters' think? Need we say more?

Why is Florida known as 'The Fishing Capital of the World?'
 

Check out the short action packed video. See why Florida is indeed the 'Fishing Capital of the World.'
With a five month gag season, & amberjacks opening soon, it's going to get better and better:
(Click on the link)






Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Awesome report Sir.
Thanks for sharing from the other side of FL.
catch 'em up!!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you sir. I love sharing with one & all, but it's really special with fellow Floridians. Bob


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I grew up reading FL sportsman and some of my favorite articles were middle grounds trips. That place just looks awesome.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

I am very thankful to be able to bring the Florida Middle Grounds into the homes of so many people. This place in indeed 'awesome'. Join us sometime. Bob & Dee


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

First post and 5th photo down, aren't those Alamaco jacks and not banded rudderfish? Great photos and post.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Sir, I am so glad that you like my report. I put everything I have into each & every thread I do. Knowing sportsmen/women like you enjoy them makes every single minute invested time well spent. 
Banded rudder fish: Will, long time first mate on the Florida Fisherman, identified them as rudder fish. Must admit I am not sure. Rudder fish, almaco, bar & even small amberjacks all look so much alike. I will ask my FWC biologist friend for a positive ID. Thanks so much for questioning, it shows interest. I will post what Butch says. Best! Bob & Dee


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

I would love to get over to the Middle Grounds and be able to catch the numbers of grouper you guys get. I am seeing a lot of J-hooks in those pictures. Are you guys not required to use them when fishing with natural bait over the reef like we are?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow!!!!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

It would be an honor to have you. 
J hooks...many of us do indeed use circle hooks; however, that's a difficult law to enforce. Bob


----------

